# Streamline Offshore Program



## Pro.wolf (Apr 4, 2016)

some basic information:
if one decides to take advantage of the Streamline offshore program and reports past 6years of FBAR and file taxes for the past three years and files for current year (including FBAR) is it a true stament, based on program conditions, that one would not be audited or penalize for years no reported under the streamline offshore program? For example: audited/penalized for not filing 2008 taxes? 

I want to be sure I am reading 'all the small print'

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's an amnesty program. That's up to the IRS to decide. If the IRS agrees that you qualify for the Streamlined Program, yes, that's how it works. Amnesty means amnesty.

One important caveat: if you lie in your Streamlined filings -- omit or misstate some material fact -- and if that lie is later discovered, the IRS can revoke your Streamlined amnesty and then reopen whatever the law allows it to reopen. Plus go after you for that lie, of course.


----------



## Pro.wolf (Apr 4, 2016)

BBCWatcher said:


> It's an amnesty program. That's up to the IRS to decide. If the IRS agrees that you qualify for the Streamlined Program, yes, that's how it works. Amnesty means amnesty.
> 
> One important caveat: if you lie in your Streamlined filings -- omit or misstate some material fact -- and if that lie is later discovered, the IRS can revoke your Streamlined amnesty and then reopen whatever the law allows it to reopen. Plus go after you for that lie, of course.


Thanks for quick reply


I used a CPA to ensure things were done correctly - I gave copies of everything to CPA and questioned things as much as I could. I don't have a complicated scenario, all my income comes from my job (wages, retirement and savings). No special deductions. 

I should hopefully be ok. Now, I guess nothing to do but seat and wait - my package was received April 4th.


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

One good thing you can do (so that you're not spinning your wheels ad infinitum, wondering what they decided) is to request transcripts from the IRS. They are available for each tax year, and show when your tax return was received and processed, and what the outcome was. I only recently discovered that, and so requested transcripts for all the available tax years (2012 is as far back as they go now). I'm glad to be able to file that away with each of my tax returns. Here's the link: Get Transcript


----------

